# Any idea what brand?



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I was thinking it was Kohler but I am not having any luck :-(

any idea what brand?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

phylrich maybe, upon further review I will say not phlyrich, they make a tub spout that looks like that, and that's what I was thinking of. Can you get a pic of the stem?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I saw a similar faucet, I'm gonna say kohler maybe.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

this phylrich pic is very similar.

I did a major remodel on this house over 20 years ago, I know this faucet is from then.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Plumb Bob said:


> this phylrich pic is very similar.
> 
> I did a major remodel on this house over 20 years ago, I know this faucet is from then.



Is it a tub in the pic. Another question would they have dropped 1K or more on a faucet?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Is it a tub in the pic. Another question would they have dropped 1K or more on a faucet?


its a lav. they could have spent big $$


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Koler can usually be found either on the pop up or a part numger on the either the hot or cold supply under the cabinet


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Are you trying to repair or replicate? If it's a big $ house it could be phylrich. That was my first thought, but I could not find any that looked like except tubs when I looked. 

Good luck I hate working on those things. 

As a buddy of mine say if you wanna feel rich get phylrich.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Are you trying to repair or replicate? If it's a big $ house it could be phylrich. That was my first thought, but I could not find any that looked like except tubs when I looked.
> 
> Good luck I hate working on those things.
> 
> As a buddy of mine say if you wanna feel rich get phylrich.


Yeah its multi Mil house. HO wants me to repair 2 of them. I already spent to much time trying to find parts. Think I will tell him we need to replace them.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

can you show us a picture of the cartridge or stem?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> can you show us a picture of the cartridge or stem?


here ya go


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

the spline insert tells me it is either a kohler or a grohe.My money is on kohler.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> can you show us a picture of the cartridge or stem?


Please! Maybe it's really fancy central brass or t & s


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> the spline insert tells me it is either a kohler or a grohe.My money is on kohler.


Seconded on kohler.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> the spline insert tells me it is either a kohler or a grohe.My money is on kohler.


If it's Grohe, it should say so on the rim of the cartridge. The trim doesn't look Grohe to me though.





Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You might want to get a HD supply book they have silhouettes of lots O stems. I'll grab my old Marks catalog and look.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

It looks like a Grohe 15445 stem assy in the Marks book. 00625 on the o-ring. I can only guess at the length but it looks the same.

http://www.markspp.com/browse.php?action=viewDetail&partNumber=15445

Take a look and tell me what ya think.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> It looks like a Grohe 15445 stem assy in the Marks book. 00625 on the o-ring. I can only guess at the length but it looks the same.
> 
> http://www.markspp.com/browse.php?action=viewDetail&partNumber=15445
> 
> Take a look and tell me what ya think.


That is the closest I have seen. It is 2-3/4" long


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The stem does look like a Grohe but I've found a few Kohler valves that will accept Grohe cartridges and work perfectly so the two are very, very close. The last one I worked on was a wall mounted, 2 handle roman tub valve and the Grohe stems worked fine but the trim didn't fit 100% though. I just used them to get the water back on since it was a B&B, while I tracked the Kohler parts down.








Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like a Price Pfister to me...
A variation of the WL8-5 Classic Series...
They had several different handles and cartridges...

And then there were the ones where Foo Foo Designers like Sherle Wagner used the faucet as the base for their crap....

Not quite the cartridge that matches but close enough to see it is probably one of theirs...
Their website sux and I spent all the time I was going to spend on it...Good Luck!
I'd just e-mail them the pics and tell em send me a link for the right parts...
Did I mention their website really sux?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I sent HO with stem and valve body in hand to specialty store. Confirmed they are kohler. but the stems they sold him are to short, need to be 1/2" longer.

He is taking them back, he called supplier they told him they will sell him extensions, I told him he needs longer stems as extensions will not work in this application.

I asked his DW if she could talk him into new faucets.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Plumb Bob said:


> I sent HO with stem and valve body in hand to specialty store. Confirmed they are kohler. but the stems they sold him are to short, need to be 1/2" longer.
> 
> He is taking them back, he called supplier they told him they will sell him extensions, I told him he needs longer stems as extensions will not work in this application.
> 
> I asked his DW if she could talk him into new faucets.


DW? So did the dishwasher talk him into new faucets?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> DW? So did the dishwasher talk him into new faucets?


Dear Wife


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

The inserts are made to cut down to size.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> The inserts are made to cut down to size.


I wish, not the ones that HO brought me.

I know Phylrich are made to cut to size


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

michaelcookplum said:


> dw? So did the dishwasher talk him into new faucets?


lmao!


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> DW? So did the dishwasher talk him into new faucets?


I guess you could also call her the dish washer


----------

